# The Ale Train Rides Again



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As a result of numerous requests we have been investigating the possibility of running another Real Ale Train rally during the summer.

I've met the Watercress Railway management today and they tell me that due to the popularity of these events the first available date would be the weekend of 28/07/07 if we can get our act together quickly so I need to know if there is sufficient interest to make a reservation.
For those of you who didn't manage to book last time, look 
<<HERE>> and in the photo gallery for details of our last trip.

The formula will be the same as last time with a max. of 15 M/Hs attending (including up to 2 RVs) but the cost will have to rise slightly to £30 per couple. This is still very reasonable as the ticket face value is £38 without charging for the camping. The Watercress Line also request that we drink a bit more next time as they had to dispose of nearly two barrels of ale last time (they didn't say how they disposed of them). :wink:

Booking will be on a first come, first served basis but we will give priority to those members who expressed a wish to attend last time but were thwarted in the rush to book the available places.

Please indicate here if you would be interested in attending and have the dates free.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ken, I'd love to, but I'll leave it to others this time (unless nobody books up, of course!).


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We would be very interested in this please if there is space for Glenn and myself.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ken

Just pm'd Eddi to see if she fancies it, although she does not drink beer

Dave

656


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Like the idea and the date is free, but like Mike those who couldn't make it the first time should head the queue.

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Just missed it last time, so I think we're on the reserve list.

BTW We are 8.3 metres in case this is significant.

Would love to come if there's space



Andrew


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent! All my favourite activities. Steam railways, beer and RV!
Please book us in for one of the RV spaces.

Regards
Doug


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I wish I could say the same as Dave and Mike that I will give someone else a chance first as we attended last time.

The real reason we cannot attend is because on the 27th we are up in Liverpool photographing a footballer's wedding and on the 28th we are photographing 500 NCOs in Suffolk. 

We really enjoyed the rally earlier in the year and would have loved a return visit


stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Like the idea and the date is free, but like Mike those who couldn't make it the first time should head the queue.Dave


Same goes for us, dates free.

MHS...Rob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ken

We cant go as there is a family christening I forgot about.

dave

656


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

We would not be able to make it as we are away,but it is a great weekend.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken
Would also like a re-visit but like the other guys who have been before would like to go on a reserve list 

Steve F


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I would love to come but have to go to a family wedding on that day. Maybe next time.

Sonja


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well that's seven probables so far if I include those who came last time but are prepared to defer to others who didn't get in quick enough last time.

Are there any more or would it be best left until later in the year?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Yep better put me down on this one, at the moment we have nothing booked for the that weekend.

Don't forget it is a 30ft RV!

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Given a free choice I'd say later in the year, Ken. But not too late - don't want to be the scapegoat for chilly drizzly weather!

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ken,

I would love to go this time, but have already got too much going on for that period.  

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry cannot do 28/7 as we will be in Wales for Jim's (Jimgentrace) 50th Party  any time after September wouldt suit us best :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I presume it's due to the time of year but I can't believe there aren't more takers, especially when you consider the response for the !st one.

So if anyone else fancies it, get your name down as it's in danger of being cancelled  


Andrew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We're away too that weekend,.. it's gonna be quiet on here ! 8O


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Would one human and a dog cause problems with the numbers? I collected my first van today and I'm looking for things to do with it. What could be better than steam trains and beer? The dog likes the steams trains, but I can't afford to get him started on beer!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well, looks as though the date is a problem for several of you plus I'm in a bit of a quandry because we're off on hols later this week and the train is near to being fully booked for the July date. It's looking as though we would be better leaving it until a little later in the year perhaps?

Plan "B" will therefore come into play. :roll: 

When we return from France I'll check availability again and probably revise the date for a later running of the Ale Train.

Watch this space.................


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Plan "B" will therefore come into play. :roll:
> When we return from France I'll check availability again and probably revise the date for a later running of the Ale Train.
> Watch this space.................


Yippeeeeeeee. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.

P.S. Have a good holiday.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*TRAIN*

Hi Gaspode,

We would be interested next time, when ever the date.

Steve.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: TRAIN*



CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Gaspode,
> 
> We would be interested next time, when ever the date.
> 
> Steve.


Likewise

3rd time lucky, perhaps

Andrew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Same here, Keep us on the list for the next one please.

Tina


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, we are hoping to have our first motorhome buy the end of July , if this event is being run later in the year we would be very interested in joining you we love steam trains and beer Cheers Rich and Lin :roll:


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep,

I would be interested in this lark - but am off for the summer hols to the continent. Later in the year would be great for us too.


----------

